# Sigh, Cayenne spanks 540i/6



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> I personally never read numbers. Every magazine, and doofus that posts them is wasting our time. There are way too many variables involoved to fairly and unbiasly compare cars based on skid pad or 1/4 mile times.
> Just go drive the SUV or what ever people are calling it these days and you'll have first hand knowledge how lame BMW is, and how terrible all of their new products are.
> Dependig on where you live you might have a hard time finding a TT to drive, but they are popping up used all over the market. There are 2 by me for low 80's, and I can't find a better every day driver that is justified other then this one.
> It has so much potential it make me sick, I am just glad I have one of the few stock cars that can't be handed its ass by a grocery cart.


Here's a fact for you: the 540i (which you slammed in an earlier post, and seek to make an example of) is an E39 series car. Not a new, "lame" (sic) BMW. Is there a country in the world (where presumably you live) where the E39 was regarded as lame?

Either way, you are surely in a class of your own (if you see what I mean) if you think that the 540i is/was, by any standard possible, lame or shitty.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> Here's a fact for you: the 540i (which you slammed in an earlier post, and seek to make an example of) is an E39 series car. Not a new, "lame" (sic) BMW. Is there a country in the world (where presumably you live) where the E39 was regarded as lame?
> 
> Either way, you are surely in a class of your own (if you see what I mean) if you think that the 540i is/was, by any standard possible, lame or shitty.


It is now, after owning one for 4 years its old. Way too many rip on the Cayenne when in fact all you would see is its taillights. I had one of the most modded 540's in the US, and was part of the original test team for Dinan. I can say without a doubt that the 540 is very lame compared to the Cayenne Turbo.
You know what I love?
The fact I no longer own it!
If you are approaching 80K miles, be prepared for the entire car to start self destructing, that combined with insulting values makes this car a big POS.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> The fact I no longer own it!
> If you are approaching 80K miles, be prepared for the entire car to start self destructing, that combined with insulting values makes this car a big POS.


Perhaps just your E39 was a POS? I've had mine for 3 years and smile every time I drive it. To me, it looks great, drives great and, by the experience of many E39 friends, has well over 100K mile potential. Above all, it's paid for.

To buy a car for resale, or even with resale as a consideration, is a one way ticket to dissapointment. You buy a car to use. It gets used and it loses value. Whether one car depreciates faster than another is as inconsquential to a BMW discussion as the notion that the best resale comes from Hondas.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

jzdinan540i said:


> It is now, after owning one for 4 years its old. Way too many rip on the Cayenne when in fact all you would see is its taillights. I had one of the most modded 540's in the US, and was part of the original test team for Dinan. I can say without a doubt that the 540 is very lame compared to the Cayenne Turbo.
> You know what I love?
> The fact I no longer own it!
> If you are approaching 80K miles, be prepared for the entire car to start self destructing, that combined with insulting values makes this car a big POS.


What happened to your car that makes you sound so bitter?


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Malachi said:


> What happened to your car that makes you sound so bitter?


Lets see. In the last 2 months of ownership, I replaced the drive shaft, 2 thermostats, a radiator, 2 hoses, all the clamps, the entire windhsheild wiper assembly, inlcuding the eye for auto functions, as well as the rear sway brackets, and central vent system. Total bill for everything was over 3K.
Dump these cars, as BMW can't explain why there are so many problems. My family has never owned anything but Bimmers. As of last month, my mother traded her car in on a new benz, and I went to Porsche. As soon as my wifes X5 hits 2 years old, it is being traded in on the Cayenne.
There is no reason to support a car company that turns its back on customers. They should have listened to us, and made the changes we requested, or give us a justified reason as to why it can't be done.
For those who are looking at the new 7 or 5, I would run away.
I was handed a very thick service department book which contained all the recent problems on individual cars. It looks like about 3 out of 4 are being returned to the dealership with in the first month to have major issues addressed. A freind returned one yesterday and demanded his old car back. 
Am I bitter? Not really. I am just not going to listen to BMW praise anylonger. For those who have purchased used vehicles make sure you have an extended warranty.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Perhaps just your E39 was a POS? I've had mine for 3 years and smile every time I drive it. To me, it looks great, drives great and, by the experience of many E39 friends, has well over 100K mile potential. Above all, it's paid for.
> 
> To buy a car for resale, or even with resale as a consideration, is a one way ticket to dissapointment. You buy a car to use. It gets used and it loses value. Whether one car depreciates faster than another is as inconsquential to a BMW discussion as the notion that the best resale comes from Hondas.


You are way off. A 60K car should not sell for 19K-period. BMW has the worst resale value of any car in the world. I blame BMW for making as many as they do. BMW is a GM in a nice dress, there is no difference any more. The E39 has half the class of an E34, and the E60 has half as much as the E39. If you think your car will be trouble free till 100K then you should go buy that HOnda, you'll need it.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> You are way off. A 60K car should not sell for 19K-period. BMW has the worst resale value of any car in the world.


cough: Yugo cough: That's a sweeping, unfounded statement. Prove it. You can't and you won't. I'm not saying it's great, but I'm saying it's simply not the worst. I'm also saying that resale has NOTHING to do with my decision to buy a car and that doing so is pure idiocy. Period.


jzdinan540i said:


> I blame BMW for making as many as they do.


That's just silly. They're making enough to meet demand. Blame the citizens of the world. It's a conspiracy! :rofl:


jzdinan540i said:


> BMW is a GM in a nice dress, there is no difference any more. The E39 has half the class of an E34, and the E60 has half as much as the E39.


 Clearly we have a difference of opinion- Enjoy your Porsche- I mean Volkswage.... Until 60K miles, that is.


jzdinan540i said:


> If you think your car will be trouble free till 100K then you should go buy that HOnda, you'll need it.


I never said it would. I said it would last through and well past 100K miles. And it will. Don't try to put words in someone's mouth to make a case for what is really just your opinion. I take good care of it and it will take good care of me. Perhaps we've touched on the true problem with your BMW experience.
FWIW, I'm glad that you like your Porsche. I don't see myself owning one, Cayenne or otherwise, until I'm in my 50's or 60's. It's just right for that time in my life. But, this is just my opinion. You're free to disagree.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> Lets see. In the last 2 months of ownership, I replaced the drive shaft, 2 thermostats, a radiator, 2 hoses, all the clamps, the entire windhsheild wiper assembly, inlcuding the eye for auto functions, as well as the rear sway brackets, and central vent system. Total bill for everything was over 3K.
> Dump these cars, as BMW can't explain why there are so many problems. My family has never owned anything but Bimmers. As of last month, my mother traded her car in on a new benz, and I went to Porsche. As soon as my wifes X5 hits 2 years old, it is being traded in on the Cayenne.
> There is no reason to support a car company that turns its back on customers. They should have listened to us, and made the changes we requested, or give us a justified reason as to why it can't be done.
> For those who are looking at the new 7 or 5, I would run away.
> ...


Sorry to hear about your personal experience. Now I have some idea why you slammed the other 250,000 E39s around the globe.

Someone I know has recently changed a PITA Boxster 2.7 for an S2000, citing unreliability, snotty dealers and poor performance (little power increase at high revs) that no Porsche dealer would or could rectify.

Therefore, all other Porsches, including your Cayenne, are crap. Right?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> You are way off. A 60K car should not sell for 19K-period. BMW has the worst resale value of any car in the world. I blame BMW for making as many as they do. BMW is a GM in a nice dress, there is no difference any more. The E39 has half the class of an E34, and the E60 has half as much as the E39. If you think your car will be trouble free till 100K then you should go buy that HOnda, you'll need it.


Hey, it's way past your bedtime. Go on, up to bed young man, and get off that computer!


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> cough: Yugo cough: That's a sweeping, unfounded statement. Prove it. You can't and you won't. I'm not saying it's great, but I'm saying it's simply not the worst. I'm also saying that resale has NOTHING to do with my decision to buy a car and that doing so is pure idiocy. Period.That's just silly. They're making enough to meet demand. Blame the citizens of the world. It's a conspiracy! :rofl: Clearly we have a difference of opinion- Enjoy your Porsche- I mean Volkswage.... Until 60K miles, that is. I never said it would. I said it would last through and well past 100K miles. And it will. Don't try to put words in someone's mouth to make a case for what is really just your opinion. I take good care of it and it will take good care of me. Perhaps we've touched on the true problem with your BMW experience.
> FWIW, I'm glad that you like your Porsche. I don't see myself owning one, Cayenne or otherwise, until I'm in my 50's or 60's. It's just right for that time in my life. But, this is just my opinion. You're free to disagree.


He's also free to be flamed up and down for being the carless teenager that he is


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> He's also free to be flamed up and down for being the carless teenager that he is


HAHAHAHA, what I have forgotten about the E39 you will never learn, go back to your hole.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> cough: Yugo cough: That's a sweeping, unfounded statement. Prove it. You can't and you won't. I'm not saying it's great, but I'm saying it's simply not the worst. I'm also saying that resale has NOTHING to do with my decision to buy a car and that doing so is pure idiocy. Period.That's just silly. They're making enough to meet demand. Blame the citizens of the world. It's a conspiracy! :rofl: Clearly we have a difference of opinion- Enjoy your Porsche- I mean Volkswage.... Until 60K miles, that is. I never said it would. I said it would last through and well past 100K miles. And it will. Don't try to put words in someone's mouth to make a case for what is really just your opinion. I take good care of it and it will take good care of me. Perhaps we've touched on the true problem with your BMW experience.
> FWIW, I'm glad that you like your Porsche. I don't see myself owning one, Cayenne or otherwise, until I'm in my 50's or 60's. It's just right for that time in my life. But, this is just my opinion. You're free to disagree.


Sounds like you haven't exactly hit your goals in life, sorry to hear that.
If you claim production numbers don't impact resale value then you obviously don't know a thing about cars.
You claim they are meeting the demands huh? Oh boy. The E38 and E39 have some of the worst resale values in German car history.
My car has been maintained to the highest level. My records indicate that. It was also brought new, unlike 90% of these bozos. The car is made to last till 80K that is it, be prepared to spend big dollars if youd rive a modded 540. Gee, I wonder how many have lost a drive shaft?
You don't see yourslef owning a PCar? At least you admit your not ready for one yet.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> If you claim production numbers don't impact resale value then you obviously don't know a thing about cars.


MAN, You are AWESOME at reading things that just aren't there! I didn't say it, and neither did you. You said you "blamed BMW for making so many." I said that was 'silly' and it is! How do you think you can just reference these things without them having ever existed? Waaait a minute- are you a politician? 


jzdinan540i said:


> The E38 and E39 have some of the worst resale values in German car history.


Ok, I have SSeen this SStyle before. HereSS what I aSSK of you. Prove that SStatement. UnbiaSSed, referenced, actual printed material from a reSSpected induSStry SSource. (hereSS a hint- YOU are NOT such a SSource) If you're going to make SSuch claimSS, you need to back them up or you have nothing but a big mouth and a keyboard that will keep up.

I'll SSave you the trouble. You can't back it up with SSuch proof 'cause it doeSSen't exiSSt. Your experience selling a modified BMW in snowy, salty Chi-town is one little spec of sand from a box full of litter. We can't help you if you drove a sand box turd. We also can't help if you wet your pants for the P-car and had to unload the Bimmer too quickly.

Hey, when you're wife gets the Toe-rag, you should post pics. Post pics of your Mom's Chrylser, too! :rofl: :rofl:

People who come onto boards and present unfounded [email protected] as fact for no reason other than to incite response are trolls. I'm done diSScussing your worthleSS opinionSS and won't reSSpond until you prove yourSSelf with the SSpecifics above.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> MAN, You are AWESOME at reading things that just aren't there! I didn't say it, and neither did you. You said you "blamed BMW for making so many." I said that was 'silly' and it is! How do you think you can just reference these things without them having ever existed? Waaait a minute- are you a politician?  Ok, I have SSeen this SStyle before. HereSS what I aSSK of you. Prove that SStatement. UnbiaSSed, referenced, actual printed material from a reSSpected induSStry SSource. (hereSS a hint- YOU are NOT such a SSource) If you're going to make SSuch claimSS, you need to back them up or you have nothing but a big mouth and a keyboard that will keep up.
> 
> I'll SSave you the trouble. You can't back it up with SSuch proof 'cause it doeSSen't exiSSt. Your experience selling a modified BMW in snowy, salty Chi-town is one little spec of sand from a box full of litter. We can't help you if you drove a sand box turd. We also can't help if you wet your pants for the P-car and had to unload the Bimmer too quickly.
> 
> ...


You are a complete loser, anytime you want to meet up let me know Tough guy. I know Shane would have a field day with you as well. What do you know about the 540? nothing just look at your mixed salad list of mods. Typical used car buyer trying to hang with those who have the cash to run.
Are you that upset your car is worthless?
I jumped while the jumping was good.
Besides I only pay wholesale so at the end of the day my loss wont be nearly as bad as yours.
Your mommy jokes reinforce my opinion of your internet saftey net, :nono::nono::nono: boy.
Sounds like you spent the night with Rev in the slammer was he that good?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

:bustingup

Damn, JZ! You sure went anti-BMW on us...180-degrees! :rofl:

However, Everyone, let's try and keep personal attacks out of this fascinating and obviously passionate discussion.

One thing I would ask: Is it even fair to compare Porsche to BMW? I've never heard or seen anyone really putting the cars in the same category...they are just very different cars.

However, with the Porsche SUV, I guess we can finally make a comparison, no?

Look, I've only driven one Porsche in my entire life and that was a 5-10 minute joyride on the intersate in a '95 ('96?) 993 (I think). It was loud, uncomfortable, turned/responded on a dime, and sucked you into the seat upon hitting it. This car might be a dream on the track but would suck to take a driving vactaion in.

My point is that we all have differenent expectation from our cars and we all have different experiences with our cars. I am not a gearhead...my education and career have zero to do with cars...but I am mechanically sound and I do enjoy dinking around with cars and I am very good with my hands. I like playing with engine as much as I do installing rear fog lights...each one is some form of "dinking around" with my car and I like them equally. However, I have never driven on a track nor taken any professional driving/track lessons and I am not sure I ever will.

That said, I have overall enjoyed my experience with owning my 2001 530i and for the most part, I have been satisfied with my dealer and satisfied with the quality of the car. Yes, I have had some problems but so far, nothing I would call catastrophic (knock on wood, 40k so far).

There...'nuff said.

Chris


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> :bustingup
> 
> Damn, JZ! You sure went anti-BMW on us...180-degrees! :rofl:
> 
> ...


Chris I agree personal attacks are silly, but he brought up my mom first LOL. It really just proves he wants the Pcar, but obviously can't justify it financially.
I have been anti-BMW since Bangle took over he design team. It is obvious from where I sit that BMW is interested in market share, not making good, drivers cars.
Porsche is far from perfect, but thier products are second to none.
A 95 993 is a much different car then the 996. The 996 is a great daily driver, add the turbos and no one can touch you. If I get the car tuned, I can have 700hp for 20K. I spent double that on the BMW and got about 100HP.
Every BMW that I or any of my family members have ever owned have had issues. I remember taking delivery of my moms E38 back in the day and the car was returned the next day for electrical gremlins, we got a new car and had a relative trouble free experience until the 3rd year of ownership.
The E39 is not bullet proof, in fact, it has more problems then any one will admit to. I know my experiences are normal since many have told me they had the exact same problems. My mechanic even said it is time to let her go.
I don't regret selling it for a second. It was fun for a while, but it was time for a change as I was stranded too many times.
Hopefully the brain trusts at BMW fix the ongoing issues with TSB's. I know the radiator will be addressed shortly.
As for the new BMW's they are nothing but trouble, big trouble at that.
The thing I find the funniest is that BMW owners refuse to ackowledge they drive an imperfect car. For what its worth the new Nissan sedans have everything a BMW has, power, 6 speed option and great driving characteristcs. On top of that, they have a great dealer network, better resale values and none of the 80K mileage issues a BMW has.
Enough said!


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> Chris I agree personal attacks are silly, but he brought up my mom first LOL.


Wrong again:


jzdinan540i said:


> My family has never owned anything but Bimmers. As of last month, my mother traded her car in on a new benz,


I brought up the fact that your mom's car is a Chrysler product. And the REASON I did it was 'cause you got all obnoxious and said BMW was "GM in a nice dress." See? You can't go saying BMW is another car maker when in fact, of the choices your write, ALL of them (Porsche and Merc) are primarily owned by some other company. BMW is not.

You just continue to put words where they never were, get busted on it, then SOMEHOW take that as a personal dig. It has nothing to do with you, just the facts. You don't have them and that's OK. To resort to name calling and challenge people you don't even KNOW to a meeting is where things got personal, and that my friend, is where the attacks started.


----------

